# AC turn on device



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for an AC outlet/power bar that can be turned on via 12volt trigger or an IR remote. I currently have a Dayton 1000 watt plate amp for my subwoofers. I would normally use the auto turn on function, but the idle current when the amp is on standbye is quite high (24watts). Is there a product that I can have automatically turn on when my home theater is powered up?

I've considered using one of the new smart power bars, but this amp needs to use a different AC outlet than the rest of the system.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have one of these Niles AC3 units. It works very well but got it for $60 including shipping so check eBay and amazon frequently.

EDIT: Here is one for $30+ shipping


----------

